# We're Back!!



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone! Boy! I leave for 3 days and you all just have a party without me! There were 120 new posts while I was gone. But we did have a great time and I wouldn't of traded it at all for being home posting!









We went to Brown County State Park in Indiana. Beautiful weather. High 80's. 
We only saw one other Outback in the whole park. It was a 5er. We sure had a lot of folks stop and stare at ours though.

No major problems. We were down a little slope so we had to block up the back quite a bit. Did learn you always need to have plenty of blocks. But firewood does come in handy when you run out









Don't know about other parts of the country, but the BAGWORMS are abundant this year. Didn't have a major problem in the camp area we were in, but in the back area where there were trees, BEWARE! We drove not even a 2 mile stretch and came out with over 1000 worms on our truck. We went thru a town carwash just to get the webs and worms off. (For those who have them, the trick is to spray soapy water on them, they die instantly).

So now we are back home until Memorial Weekend. It will take forever for 3 weeks to go by. That sure is a lot of posting..LOL









Talk to you all later. It's back to work for me!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like you had a good time (aside from the worms). Memorial day will be here before you know it!

Mike


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, Golden Mom:
Glad you had a successful maiden voyage. No problems with bag worms here until later in the year, but we have a bumper crop of "love bugs" that make a horrible mess on every moving object.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Gald to hear you had a good weekend.

I just read another post from someone that was at the same CG as you but they were in a 25rss and not a 5er. Could there have been 3 outbacks there.

Last year I stayed at Lincoln State Park near Santa Claus, IN and there were two other Outbacks there as well. One from Texas. It was funny, because when we pulled in someone honking and yelling at us and my wife and I looked at each other wondering what was wrong with them. Anyway, when I looked back I noticed they had an Outback so we started honking and waving as well.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

The other post was my husband.......lol








We share the same Outback!!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Camper DC: Forgot to finish! We also stayed at Lincoln State Park last year and have several times. It's one of our favorite parks. Then we had a pop-up. 
This year we have reservations at Lake Rudolph. It has full hook-ups. Everyone has said it's really nice. So we are trying it out. It is $38 a night for a deluxe site. It has hook-ups, all paved, pedestal light at each site, 2 pools, free mini-golf, paved bike trails, and free shuttle to Holiday World. That will be in August.

It's getting so if you don't make reservations far in advance for a weekend, your chances are slim. Do you have more trips planned this summer? Our next one is Memorial Weekend at Charlestown State Park. Maybe one of these days we'll be in the same place. Be funny if it turned out we knew each other....LOL

Have a good day! sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome home! We had a great weekend too, then again hard to beat a weekend camping.


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Ever notice how the week seems to go a little slower when you are anxiously awaiting the upcoming weekend when you know you are going camping ???


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Golden Mom said:


> The other post was my husband.......lol


Too funny.
















I thought that was a bit of a coincidence.

We try to go to Holiday World every year. Last year we decided a bit late and Lake Rudolph was booked solid. That is why we were at Lincoln.

Our next outing is not planned until June at Spring Mill. Have you ever been camping there? Real nice park as well.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi! No, we have not camped at Spring Mill. We drove thru the park last year and marked down some spots. However, we were there Derby Day. I took 14 Girl Scouts there on a field trip. It rained when we first got there at the Grissom Museum. Then we took a short hike in the rain. Can you believe they said that was their favorite part? LOL While we were eating at the lodge, the sun came out and stayed out all afternoon. We really enjoyed Pioneer Village. Then on the way back home, it didn't rain until we got to Scottsburg. So we had a very good day. Do you have a favorite spot at Spring Mill? I liked the outer edge sites. Since we have a large dog, the center spots don't work well for us, or our neighbors









We take the Girl Scouts every year to Holiday World as their reward for selling cookies. We make it a Family Event. So we usually plan our vacation around it, and just stay down there for a few days.

Have a good day! sunny


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Golden Mom,

We like Spring Mill becasue there is so much for the kids to do. Last year when we were there we hiked into a cave, boated into a cave, visited the pioneer village, road horses, hiked the trails, took the hayride, trick or treated and when I asked my kids what they liked best there response was "riding our bikes on the dirt trails". Should have asked first and saved some money.

We most always go to Spring Mill with one of more other families so we like the interior sites on the corners so we can face our TT's towards each other. Otherwise we would get the extiror sites. We like the ones on the loop up on the hill because you do not get as much traffic up there.

Lake Rudolph rents golf carts now and they can be fun if you are so inclined.

Regards,

Doug


----------

